# Another Go-Karting event



## Guest (Jan 17, 2003)

I am organising a karting event.

Private Karting event available for 11:00am Sunday the 23rd of Feb 2003 at Daytona in outer west London. (just of A40).

It will be a 3 hour event, either heats or endurance (depending on peopleâ€™s preference), on the larger track 1.

No experience necessary, full briefing and so on provided.

Cost will be Â£47 if group is up to 20, reducing if we get more people.

http://www.daytona.co.uk/images/Daytona%20London.pdf
http://www.daytona.co.uk/intro.htm

drop me a mail at [email protected] if interested.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

How much interest has there been for this even?

SBJ


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

I'm up for this - You can't keep me away...

Let me know cost and format when you have numbers....

Cheers

Howard


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Â£47 per person for a 3 hour event is not bad. 20 people means we split in teams of 2 or 3 people. This means about 10 teams...not bad at all.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Howard,

You will win, so I will not compete for 1st place!! 

All this helmet polishing, made you very aerodynamic!!


----------

